# Leopard will be released at WWDC



## Captain Code (Feb 7, 2007)

IMO this is when they will release Leopard.  I got the email about WWDC's date which is June 11-15 and included in this email was the following image(attached).  To me this seems like a pretty obvious hint by Apple.


----------



## fryke (Feb 7, 2007)

I hope and think it'll be earlier. They can still talk about "new" Leopard in June if they release it in March/April...  The last official "date" from Apple's still "Spring 2007".


----------



## Captain Code (Feb 7, 2007)

I hope so too but technically it's still spring I believe since summer starts June 21 or 22.


----------



## Trip (Feb 7, 2007)

As long as they don't take years to release it (unlike some OTHER company we know), then I'll be happy.

But I still have plenty to complain about... for example: when will Apple get rid of the ugly metal interface in Finder and (default) in Safari? It's so 2006.


----------



## MrTAToad (Feb 7, 2007)

I dont see it being earlier than 11th June - I see someone else had the ADC email too 

It'll probably be out around a week after the conference has finished, so around the 18th June.

Only 4 months to go


----------



## sinclair_tm (Feb 7, 2007)

now when will ilife07 come out?  i plan on getting both at the same time


----------



## eric2006 (Feb 7, 2007)

Probably around when OS X is out, I'd assume. Then again, they might make it later to avoid "stealing the thunder" from Leopard.


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 7, 2007)

But then there's no point in selling iLife 07. If they release it in August, for example, people will already want iLife 08. And then they could just skip the 07 version.


----------



## fryke (Feb 8, 2007)

But why, if Apple released iLife 07 in August, would anyone expect iLife 08 in January 2008? I don't think it'd be such a problem.

That said: I've _never_ liked the two-number year version scheme. There's nothing wrong with calling it iLife 7.0 in my opinion. Sure, some people will upgrade if it's called iLife '07 merely based on the thought that the old version "is _so_ '06". But my guess is the same people would upgrade to a new version called iLife 7.0 for pretty much the same reason.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 8, 2007)

i actually like the year numbering system, and i think Mac OS X should go down that route.  new users have no idea which comes where in the order of Jaguar, Panther, Tiger or Leopard.

it's quite obvious that Office 2007 is the newer version to Office 2003.  it's simple and intuitive.  like Flash MX 2004.  iLife 2007.

yes it's a bit MS, but it's simple.  Mac OS 2008.


----------



## Captain Code (Feb 8, 2007)

But that's why they call it 10.0 to 10.5.  The code names are just a bonus.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 8, 2007)

but in there lies the problem that the level of point release is confusing.  10.4 doesn't seem like that much of a difference from 10.3....


----------



## ScottW (Feb 8, 2007)

Isn't the iPhone suppose to be released in June as well?


----------



## MrTAToad (Feb 8, 2007)

Possibly...


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 8, 2007)

Right now it looks like nothing is sure.

And Fryke: They would excpect iLife '08 in January because till now, all iLife's (04-06) _were_ released at the MacWorld in January of that particular year (AFAIK).


----------



## fryke (Feb 8, 2007)

Releasing iLife 7.0 in August '07 would take care of that, though is what I mean. People who would expect it in January (me included) changed their mind by now, haven't they.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Feb 9, 2007)

so you mean i have to wait till next year to upgrade?!?


----------



## Sunnz (Feb 10, 2007)

Not necessarily, imagine, "One more thing: now iLife 07 comes with Leopard!!!" or at least I can dream, right?


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 10, 2007)

Sunnz said:


> Not necessarily, imagine, "One more thing: now iLife 07 comes with Leopard!!!" or at least I can dream, right?



Now that would be cool - but what about the other users who dont have leopard but still want iLife 07? Or would that be more of a "forcing one to get Leopard" thing?


----------



## fryke (Feb 10, 2007)

It'd be kinda like what got Microsoft to court, yes.


----------



## Sunnz (Feb 11, 2007)

Depends how they distribute it - they could sell iLife 07 but make it only work on Leopard; OR they can be very generous make it work on 10.3+ but bundle it with Leopard for free. It probably turns out to be somewhere in the middle, but I hope for the latter!!!


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 12, 2007)

I think they'll put it for free on Leopard, as they did with Panther having iLife 04 loaded on it for free. Nowadays most Apple system requirements is 10.3.9 or higher, but with iLife 07 I think it'll be 10.4 or higher, so this might again be a way of forcing people to upgrade from Panther to Tiger, so they can have iLife 07. But maybe I'm all wrong... we'll have to wait and see how it ends up as.


----------

